# Your own artsy photos



## frigidweirdo

So, taking photos is easy and people will just take nice pictures of themselves. Others like to put a little art into it, whatever that means. 

Every day you can post one artsy photo you've taken for others to see, comment on. There's nothing wrong with being critical as long as it's done in a nice way, and you express that this is your own opinion, and potentially give out some pointers you've found have worked for you.

Here's my first photo. 







One of my favorites, I didn't notice the skull until I was editing it later. Done on my iPhone that my sister gave to me after upgrading her own.


----------



## Kat

Nice pic.


----------



## frigidweirdo




----------



## miketx




----------



## frigidweirdo




----------



## frigidweirdo




----------



## frigidweirdo




----------



## hjmick




----------

